# First Terrarium...what else but time for Iquitos?



## Sokretys (Dec 16, 2007)

Hey everyone, i finished the initial construction of this viv about 6 weeks ago but have been buying a new plant about every week. ive got a nice N. Fireball on the way that i think i am going to suction cup to the right side. in there as of now ive got: gold tips, pitcher plant, java moss, lipstick plant, philodendron, creeping fig, oak leaf creeping fig, some kind of begonia, small plant with almond shaped leaves and silver centers, and some other unidentified hanging gold tip type of thing which im posting a plant ID for. 

ive heard that putting some springtails in the viv is good to seed it. can i do anything else to make it frog ready? Cuz ive got 3 Iquitos Red/Orange vents on hold from Rozdaboff and i want to make sure they will be happy

anything else i can do to make it frog ready other than letting it grow in is essentially what im looking for...ive also got a lot more creeping fig, gold tips and baby tears. thanks a lot for taking a look!

-Nate











































Thanks again, 
Nate


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

your first 3 pics didnt work but from what i can see it looks great! 

you should put tons of springtails in the soil. itll be good for the tank and good for the frogs! the only thing i can think of is make sure your temps are just right and the humidity.


----------



## Sokretys (Dec 16, 2007)

did that work? ill do that with the springtails,thanks..humidity is rarely below 95. temp generally ranges from 71-76.

thanks again, 

Nate


----------



## Sokretys (Dec 16, 2007)

ive been into reef tanks for a few years now...

the reefs are the filters of the ocean...therefore, if you set up a reef tank properly and restrain yourself from overfeeding...it takes care of itself. 

for example: my reef tanks have nothing but powerheads for current and i havent done a water change in almost 2 months. thats both my 29 and 5.5

all of that being said...is there more that we can do to take a similar concept of "taking care of itself" but applying it to the terrarium. water critters? more land critters? etc

would you all say that 3 frogs would be pretty stress free in there? or should i wait for it to grow in more?


----------



## flyangler18 (Oct 26, 2007)

> all of that being said...is there more that we can do to take a similar concept of "taking care of itself" but applying it to the terrarium. water critters? more land critters? etc


Check out this thread: http://www.dendroboard.com/phpBB2/viewt ... mpostarium

The topic of sustainable vivs has come up again recently, and I am most certainly interested in the subject. Microfauna is the key to sustainability, as far as I can gather. BBrock will have more to say, I'm sure


----------



## Dangerously (Dec 19, 2007)

Details on the water feature please.


----------



## flyangler18 (Oct 26, 2007)

Another thread on sustainable vivs:

http://www.dendroboard.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=35619


----------



## naja_naja (Sep 8, 2006)

MORE BROMS if there anything like my little vents they like them broms and lots of them


----------



## Sokretys (Dec 16, 2007)

Thanks for that input everyone..im gonna check out those links in a sec. any new information is amazing!

As far as the water feature. i used to have piranhas in my 29 before i went reef. had a ton of driftwood. which you see in the viv now.

the pump is a minijet i believe...it is located underneath a rock and sphagnum just under the extending branch on the right side.

I first flipped this baby on its back and added some GS with the 1/2 aquarium tubing in place. it goes from the pump and makes a huge J going up and around to the exit, which has been tucked nicely underneath the crossbar piece of driftwood about the actual water feature. anything that didnt look natural in there i silliconed and mossed.

i ended up cutting an aquaclear 70 sponge down to size to act as a coarse filter for the pump since its such a pain to get to. im glad you like it..that was my focus when i did the initial construction and kind of went from there.

note: when you have the tubing setting in the GS..have it at least a foot and a half longer on each side...made the mistake first off by cutting it to around actual length. VERY messy. haha 

yeah i cant wait for my fireball and its pup to get here. ill post a pic or two when i get them in.

-Nate


----------



## bruce (Feb 23, 2007)

*Looks like a beautiful tank.*

Be sure and take some "grown in" shots for us. 
Good luck with the frogs...........
B


----------



## slipperheads (Oct 17, 2007)

Cool viv dude! Is that a water feature?  

I was a bit disapointed on the lack of broms, so I hope the ones you got really fill in. As mentioned LOTS of springs are great; blow them in your tank about 1-2weeks early or those Iquitos will have a feast before the springs can reproduce!

Goodluck!


----------



## Sokretys (Dec 16, 2007)

heres what it looks like with a little bit more java moss near the water and more creeping fig on the background. and of course..its first bromeliad.




























i think i could fit another bromeliad in the bottom right?


----------



## Sokretys (Dec 16, 2007)

my buddy photoshopped it...


----------



## flyangler18 (Oct 26, 2007)

You might want to reconsider placement of the brom away from the perpetual wetness your waterfall- it's an invitation for rot.


----------



## slipperheads (Oct 17, 2007)

Bottom left would be good, keep it away from that water feature. Is that a 15gal vert?

Looks good for your 1st viv!


----------



## Sokretys (Dec 16, 2007)

It isn't attached directly to the substrate...here check it out...i took some aluminum covered copper wiring used for my bonzai and molded it around a pentel drafting pencil...



















is the location poor regardless of how the bromeliad has been mounted?
thanks 

-Nate


----------



## flyangler18 (Oct 26, 2007)

I don't know about aluminum, but copper is lethal to broms. The location looks to0 wet to me, but I'm far less experienced with brom horticulture than some others on the forum. All my broms are attached high on the back wall or on the glass with suction cups so they can dry.


----------



## Sokretys (Dec 16, 2007)

Copper is toxic huh? yeeah...that sketches me out. ill try a suction cup approach and post a new pic and start over...thanks man.

-Nate


----------



## Sokretys (Dec 16, 2007)

yeah i double checked...and the wire is anodized aluminum.


----------



## Sokretys (Dec 16, 2007)

Thanks for the tips/comments guys. i really appreciate it. i really have to give some credit to Monopolybag. a lot of the cuttings in there were given to me from him as well as lots of advice. on those kinda things you wouldnt think of and such. 

since there arent any frogs...im gonna move the bromeliad around and see how i like it...i do have another on the way just like it...may be a little crowded...but why not. oh...its a 12x12x18" Exo Terra, not a 15 vert. 

-Nate


----------



## Sokretys (Dec 16, 2007)

I like this better...im hoping the suction cup will stay. its from a aquarium heater. a pretty good one so one would assume that the suction cups are good too. 

are there any particular suction cups that work better compared to others?

New placement










Mounting










Terrarium is to my right..right now. and this is to my left. 5.5 reef


----------



## Sokretys (Dec 16, 2007)

heres an update fellas..










those are fireballs as well. the small one was obv the pup of the one on the left.

went to the annual new hampshire orchid society showing the other day and got these ones. dont think they are permanent. but they will be fine there for now.


----------



## slipperheads (Oct 17, 2007)

Cool seedlings, I really hope you have that vent somewhat uncovered to give those things good air circulation! They require some nice air movement or they will rot  . I really like that fireball  

Thanks for sharing


----------



## flyangler18 (Oct 26, 2007)

I'd get the orchid up higher on the back wall or secured to the side wall somehow. Better light, for one- and an opportunity for the roots to dry properly to prevent root rot.

Not sure what kind of orchid that is, though- one of the resident plant gurus will chime in, no doubt


----------



## Sokretys (Dec 16, 2007)

I have no problems with the air circulation...i made a pretty sweet hang on the back recirculation system. if you look closely at the lid. you can see 3 holes. the center one is the return. 

the orchid is "Cirr. Macroleum"...lemon yellow flowers.

The man who sold it to me said that 1500-2000 footcandles would be too much light. and with the lighting i have to have it about 12" from the light. 

im monitoring the wetness of it pretty closely...its pretty damp as of 24 hrs later. but not soaked by any means. just the bottom edge is wet and the rest will probably need another misting this evening.

i was thinking about maybe siliconing it to the left side. in the front. about 2/3 down. maybe look like a stump protruding into the viv? i dont know. also, its placement as of now may be close to the water. but on the bottom half inch or so if the cork back is in contact with water. the rest is sort of a bridge.


----------



## flyangler18 (Oct 26, 2007)

Hmm I don't anything about that genus at all. I'd bet Rob at Little Frog Farms would know something about how to grow this one successfully in viv (if it can).


----------



## Mikee (Oct 23, 2007)

Dude, sweet viv. I like what you've done so far i need some broms like that id love a neo fireball just waiting for spring time..anytime soon now! I am still waiting for my damn piece of glass to get cut and holes drilled..2 holes in the back for my recirc (which i built using pvc similar to someones on here) and 3 holes for my mist nozzles. How are you liking your recirc? i cant wait till i can finally finish mine up..hoping for tomorrow. Did you get your vents yet? mine have been very bold lately looks like their getting use to things .


----------



## Sokretys (Dec 16, 2007)

the recirculation could be better. only the edges of the front glass are clearing up at this point. no plant movement. the good news is that i can baarely hear it. the new fan im getting is 56cfm at 44 dba. more than double of what i have now...i should have my speed controller any day now..in which case ill hopefully have plenty of room to get it right. and quietly. 

if you are only trying to run one fan. a few different brands of fans make a speed control. that is a single dial in the middle of the wiring. in whichcase you could overdo it with the fan and that way you dont have to get things right with your 4th fan like me. suuch a waste of money! but now i have some extra stuff to play with... 

No i havent got them yet. i had a few bills to pay and other random stuff to buy before the frogs. just got a part time job at a sick ass LFS like 30 minutes away. they have crazy reptiles/amphibans as well. they have a few pumilos, lukes etc. plus clown triggers, harlequin tusk, random fairy wrasses, queen angles etc. sold 2 225's the other day. so ill have them asap. workin some kinks out with the springtail cultures. so its not a bad thing that i dont have them as of now. later.


----------



## Mikee (Oct 23, 2007)

Hey dude, i just noticed the seedlings thats awesome. I should be getting my recirc up by sat or sun not sure ill post pictures tommrow evening if i can but might not be able to till sun because of hockey game and party im going to. I am not sure what the cfm on my fan is but i kind of tested it out with the pvc piping and it looks like it gives a nice breeze on the other end. It's 2" pvc and it is very quiet which was suprising because its a very old 3" fan. 

Glad to hear you got a job now you can get them vents faster . I think it would be sweet to work in a LFS but bad because id be poor in no time! staring at all the corals all day long..haha. I just got a new colt coral coral today so no more spending for a month haha. 

What problems you having with springtail cultures? I am using a rubbermaid container about 12"x12" with potting soil soaked it with water squeezed out some of the water, seeded it with springtails, and made a mix of different types of fish food and dog food. I had mold growing in there for about a week or so and would constantly take it out till i said screw it! im leaving it in there because my springtails were not mulitplying looked like i actually was losing some when i took out the mold so i finally let it in there and a couple days later all the mold was gone. Now i have a million springtails everywhere and no problems with mold i just open the lid every 2-3 days and sprinkle some food on top and close the lid again.


----------



## Sokretys (Dec 16, 2007)

nice dude. do you keep ur springtails on an open shelf or in the dark?

Colts are sweet. I sold two of them today. along with about another 900 dollars of corals. not much for fish today. yesterday i sold a regal angel and some blue sided flasher wrasses. ive got an african flameback on hold right. now. and no kidding about having no money. i havent been paid yet. and will hold off as long as i can to go nuts. but i get everything cost+10%. and 25% off livestock.

So im gonna get some DIY HO T5's. i sold a 48" setup today..no discount at 200. thats 2 ballasts, 4 bulbs, reflectors. 200. i can get the same package for 140. so im gonna get them with 6700 K for my shelves. and the 24" package for my reef. cant wait. 

i pulled the orchid out. it looks fine. but i was told by the vendor that if it didnt dry out a significant amount by the end of the day than it may be too humid for it. my humidty doesnt come below 99% unless i have my doors open for a while...it being a 25 dollar orchid. so, i pulled it. 

i seem to have more springtails than i did the day before yesterday. but no boom yet. ive got a bunch of dif foods for them just incase. 

u still using that 90 mm fan that puts out like 86 cfm or whatever? haha, i imagine its a nice breeze.that will probably be just right for ur 44. i should be getting my new fan any day. since my system is set up for a 70 mm fan now, ill just swap it out. new one is 52 cfm i think. if its too much, ill turn it down. that will be easier to do when i get my damn speed controller in the mail!


----------



## Mikee (Oct 23, 2007)

My springtails are in the basement in a cardboard box that is open on the top those aswell as my FF's are all in there. It is nice and cool down there and dark but seriously i went from having almost no springtails to almost seeing just white and no dirt anymore lol. Your lucky to get 25% off i wish id get 25% off livestock! I am not sure what cfm the fan is its 70 or 80mm my other one is 90mm which was i think 56cfm this one i think brings about the same..the breeze is sure noticeable but doesnt seem like it would be too much but ill see tomorrow.


----------



## Toad and Bun (Feb 11, 2008)

Those orchids arent seedlings, they're blooming sized, but a smaller group. They look nice tho! The genus is Cirrhopetalum. Do a google search, there are lots of really cool orchids in that genus, and a lot would be great viv plants. I can't seem to find much on that species tho, is it misspelled?

I kinda agree with the others that it might be a bit wet, but then again maybe not. Treat it like a coral-watch it, see if it likes it and if not move it. There should be a bunch of info about them out there... there pretty common, if a bit unusual.

Hope that helps

Matt


----------



## Sokretys (Dec 16, 2007)

Hey thanks for that info matt. yeah it seems like its roots are a touch longer. all coloring and everything else seem to be fine as well. so far so good.


----------



## Sokretys (Dec 16, 2007)

Yooo, SO! i finally got my Iquiots in the mail on tuesday!! 

Is it normal for frogs to be out an about the frist 24 hours and then MIA the next day after that?

for you reef keepers. is it like dropping a flame angle in your tank and it eating pellets, then after two days it drops dead? is that possible in this situation? 

I saw two of them eating some springs the first day. in the firstlike 20 minutes actually. and i have seen no feeding since then. the largest of the four is out. pretty much always. he is the only one i have seen take a FF. 
\any thoughts? thanks all!


----------



## Mikee (Oct 23, 2007)

My Iquitos were like that..now everyday when i come home from work they are always all in the front showing off..and then they disappear again. I dont see mine eat very often i can just tell they are because they will look fat after . I saw 1 eat FF yesterday though for the first time..i also put springtails in regularly which i never see.

As for flame angel and coral beauty (just my honest opinion) i tried the coral beauty thought it was a nice fish..knew it was risky kind of a hit or miss with eating corals..well i lost 5 zoanthid frags and a sun coral. Now after realizing the money i lost.. i wanted her out ASAP obviously..so i go to try and catch her (which is not easy with 140+ lbs of Liverock) so i had to take out ALL my LR (not fun) and then finally catch her out and gave her to my bro. Like i said though its a hit or miss some have no problems..some got bad luck like me. 

Anyways..back to your Iquitos..........WHERES THE PICS?


----------



## Sokretys (Dec 16, 2007)

Camera is in the car from taking before and after pics of a tank just finished. it looked more like a terrarium than a reef tank. haha

ive never heard of a problematic coral beauty, they are considered to be one of the more reef safe dwarf angels. 

check this, i got a flame angle almost a week ago, along with a male hatian multicolor lubbocks fairy wrasse..which is sick. but! no problems with the flame. 

the fish I DO have probelms with..is my BICOLOR BLENNY!! WTF?? it is nipping at my, sps, lps, and my royal urchin.,..it is the most rediculous thing ive heard. hes just an asshole..he is the only fish that picks on my purple firefish as well. hes gettin yanked after work today. 

also..he didnt start being a problem until about a week ago, after i had introduced new fish..and that was after him beingin there for over a month. interesting indeed...but a pain in the ass regardless. 

Mike dont give up on the dwarfs, Cherup of atlantic pygmy angle is almost garenteed reef safe. as far as i know the coral beauty is as well..may have just been the specimen like my bicolor. other those two angles and maybe a flameback. african in particular, its hit or miss. 

i woke up this am, turned the lights on...and there were all 4. only one on the ground. first time i had seen all for since opening up the deli cup!


----------



## Toad and Bun (Feb 11, 2008)

The blenny acting up is really weird... I had one and it was always a perfect reef fish. Same with Centropyge angels. I've had several (bicolor, flame, coral beauty, another I forget) and they all did well with inverts and other fish. Flames IME are a bit sickly tho.

Sorry that's way off base. Just jonesing for a reef again I guess.

Matt


----------



## Sokretys (Dec 16, 2007)

Frogs are still doin well. ill have pictures and full updates on solacryl on sunday. the majority of angels are fine with other fish. granted they are introduced last and have plenty of room.

Flames dont do very well if they dont have enough natural microalgae to graze on. they also need a very established tank with ppenty of LR.


----------



## Sokretys (Dec 16, 2007)

Yo, so ive got my 4 Iquitos in a 18" exo cube for QT...ive been fine tuning my 10 vert exo. here are some pictures of there gorgeous fellas and the new epiweb background in the vert.










The background used to be silicone covered in peat/coco. which looked nice. but i had the hardest time getting things to root. so everything was just burning up. i ripped it out..cut a small piece of epi web in half ( now 1/2" thick) and covered over. i took my same substrate mix and made some mud..i pressed a little bit into the EW to make it look a little better. i hope it works...





































The one without a nose spot is 2-3 weeks younger than the rest..but same parents.





































Bedtime..


----------



## thetattooedone (Mar 26, 2007)

Nice frogs! Love the tank too. Good luck with them.

Brent


----------



## Sokretys (Dec 16, 2007)

Thanks man, heres what they are calling home...looks like it may be longer than i had hoped for. it took a while to go over to the epiweb and somethings dried out a bit much..we will see.


----------

